# Please, answer our prayers



## Guest (May 10, 2012)

Dear reader,

Firstly, thank you for reading our post. We desperarely need someone to provide a loving home for our beloved friend and dog. 

It has been a really tough decision but due to my husband's job taking us abroad we have to re-home our him.

He has been a loyal and wonderful companion to us and will make his next family very happy too.

He is a little white/brindle staffy boy, 3years old and neutered. Please don't judge him just because he is a staffy. He loves nothing more than having a good yomp through the woods/field (or even just a good stroll around the block) and then curling up with you for a hug whilst you watch TV. He absolutely adores people and will welcome anyone with a lick and a hug. I've grown up with dogs (mostly labradors) and he is by the far the best most loving dog I've ever been around.

He is house trained and can be left for a long time as long as he has access to somewhere he can pee! (We have a dog flap). 

He isn't very keen on cats but he loves playing with other dogs.... or ignoring them, depending on how good the sniffs are! 

It absolutely breaks our heart to have to re-home him but we have no choice. Please feel free to contact me with any questions you have, if you like some pictures of him or if you would like to meet him.

We live in Hemel Hempstead, Herts but can travel a reasonable distance if it's going to be the right home for him, and he will be the right dog for you. 

We look forward to hearing from you,

Sandy, xx


----------



## Jugsmalone (Apr 11, 2011)

Can I just ask why you cannot take him abroad with you? It just staffies are really hard to rehome at this moment in time due to the sheer amount that are in rescue.

I love staffies personally and would love to have another but I can't take another dog on at the moment.

There are rescue who may be able to get him a place, should you not be successful in rehoming him privately.

BULLIES IN NEED - Home

Email[email protected]

Tel: 07427 194990

Home - Bullie SOS ~ Rescuing Bull Terriers throughout the UK.

LISA - [email protected]

Tel: 07563 071 031

HTH


----------



## Colette (Jan 2, 2010)

A good friend of mine is looking for a second hand dog, and yours sounds like he may be what she is looking for. (She is also in Herts). I can speak to her tomorrow to see if she might be interested, but in the meantime can you answer a couple of questions please? Total honesty needed here...

1) Any behaviour problems? Inc resource guarding, lack of training (eg lead pulling), excessive barking, anything really.

2) What is his health his like? Any known issues? (She likes staffies but has been put off as most of the ones she knows have had ongoing health problems).

Thank you


----------



## Guest (May 10, 2012)

Hi Colette, thanks for your reply. I will of course be completely honest as there is no point in doing anything else - if he is not what your friend is after then he will just get passed on again, and I would hate for that to happen. 

He barks very little. The odd woof every now and then and that is it. There are days when he doesn't bark at all - one of the things we love about him is how quiet he is! When he gets overly excited e.g. about to go on a walk if you're taking too long putting your shoes on he tends to make that staffie whiney noise, but otherwise he's actually pretty quiet! When you start a walk on the lead he does pull a bit but once he gets into the walk the only time he pulls is when he gets close to something he wants to sniff - you're friend is more than welcome to come on a walk with us sometime to see what I mean. It certainly isn't excessive lead pulling by any means. 
He has stayed over at 3 other peoples houses who have dogs and he has always settled in quickly and loves to play with the other dogs there. When we have tried to bring a new dog into our home he's been territorial but that's the only problem we have - he is fine going to a place with other dogs and we've never had any complaints or problems with him. 
When he plays with his toys and you want to take them off him as long as you are firm and authorative he gives them up no problem, a firm "no" or the "ah ah ah" noise will back him off his toys. 
In regards to training his commands are good e.g. he will sit when told, will lie down, "out" makes him go away, he'll sit and wait until you say "ok" for his dinner. 

Regarding his health we have had absolutely no problems with him at all. He is in very good shape, weight etc is where it should be. His eyes have not been a problem and he has no respiratory problems either. 

Please ask any more questions you have, it's not a problem at all. I hope we can help your friend out, and that she can help us!

xx

Jugsmalone - thank you for your reply. Sadly taking him with us is not an option but thank you SO much for the links you've sent me, I will certainly be checking them out when I need to


----------



## Colette (Jan 2, 2010)

Thank you for all the details; I'm hopeful my friend will be interested - will show her this thread tomorrow and see what she thinks.

She is experienced with dogs, has a house with garden surrounded by great dog walking areas, she does work although her OH works different shifts so the house isn't empty all day. Just looking for a nice normal dog.

Fingers crossed this might work out well for all concerned. Will let you know as soon as I do.


----------



## Guest (May 11, 2012)

Sounds perfect, I hope she is interested. I can send a picture(s) if she'd like to see him. I look forward to hearing from you, x


----------



## Guest (May 11, 2012)

Thought these might help. Just so you know, he doesn't always have green eye brows! He'd been sniffing at a fence with some green on it! xx


----------



## Jugsmalone (Apr 11, 2011)

sandytoms said:


> Thought these might help. Just so you know, he doesn't always have green eye brows! He'd been sniffing at a fence with some green on it! xx


He's lovely. We have all fingers and paws crossed here that he manages to get his new home soon.


----------



## PennyGC (Sep 24, 2011)

can I just ask where you're going and why you can't take him with you? he looks a lovely chap and I hope this lead will be successful, but most places are fine to take a dog and most you can now come back relatively easily :-(


----------



## Guest (May 11, 2012)

Believe me, if we could we would. Every time I get a post or have to call a centre I burst into tears... very embarrassing. The problem we have is that all we know is that we are going within the next 3 months but the destination hasn't been firmly set yet, nor has the timing. It is literally breaking our hearts but we are hopeful and confident that he will find a home where his new owners will love him as much, if not more, than we do. x


----------



## Quinzell (Mar 14, 2011)

He is absolutely gorgeous!

What a shame you can't take him with you. Are any of them countries where staffies are banned? I know that regulations changed recently so the home QT period is much shorter than it used to be.

My husband moved 3 pets (1 dog and 2 cats) from the States to the UK within a 6 month period, and we didn't know exactly when he was going to move until around a month before it happened. It was a frantic nightmare but it is doable.

I don't want to push the issue as there may be other reasons why he can't go with you but if its something that you could (and want to) consider, then I think there are quite a few people on here who could offer some guidance and support.

Good luck in whatever happens.....I honestly would hate to be in your situation


----------



## Guest (May 12, 2012)

Anybody anywhere want to give a home to our wonderful dog? He really is a fantastic little boy and will make anyone very happy. He is so fun and loving.... makes me cry just writing this! He really needs and deserves a wonderful home. Anyone? xxx


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

sandytoms said:


> Anybody anywhere want to give a home to our wonderful dog? He really is a fantastic little boy and will make anyone very happy. He is so fun and loving.... makes me cry just writing this! He really needs and deserves a wonderful home. Anyone? xxx


What a horrid situation; if you happen to be Forces which is why you aren't sure what is happening you can take your dog to nearly every posting (not Belize and we turned down Brunei  because we have a dog).


----------



## Colette (Jan 2, 2010)

Sorry it has taken me so long to get back to you; I didn't get chance to have a proper chat with my friend until last night. 
I'm really sorry to say that she doesn't feel she's in a position to take on a dog at the moment - she has a lot of stuff going on in her life, inc her OH going in for open heart surgery within the next couple of months. she said herself its a shame about the timing as he seemed perfect for her.

Sorry it didn't work out 

Good luck though x


----------



## Guest (May 17, 2012)

That's ok, thank you so much for trying. I'm sorry to hear about the surgery; I hope it goes ok. All the best and thanks again, xx


----------



## Guest (May 17, 2012)

Couple more pics for you in case that helps anyone


----------



## 1290423 (Aug 11, 2011)

Alas, perhaps the hardest dogs to rehome at the moment, all the UK rescues are full to the brim at staffy type dogs.
I symperthase with your situation but to be honest the only way that you can ensure his future is to keep him and take him with you. Could this be a possibility?


----------



## Guest (May 17, 2012)

DT said:


> Alas, perhaps the hardest dogs to rehome at the moment, all the UK rescues are full to the brim at staffy type dogs.
> I symperthase with your situation but to be honest the only way that you can ensure his future is to keep him and take him with you. Could this be a possibility?


I know, it breaks my heart; they are such a wonderful breed. And the frustrating thing is that we would be re-homing our dog no matter what his breed, it's just our situation rather than him. It's horrible. Unfortunately I know you are right but taking him with us isn't an option


----------



## BumbleFluff (Jul 23, 2011)

Hes gorgeous! I already have 4 dogs so cannot take him, but i wouldnt snapped him up if i was in a different situation! I really hope you can find a home for him.


----------



## Guest (May 18, 2012)

BumbleFluff said:


> Hes gorgeous! I already have 4 dogs so cannot take him, but i wouldnt snapped him up if i was in a different situation! I really hope you can find a home for him.


Aw, thank you  It's good to know he actually is wanted and I'm not entirely bias as to how lovely he is hehe. Wow what a pack, one day I hope to have my own! Sadly not yet though  xx


----------



## jo5 (Jun 22, 2011)

Firstly I can't help with the rehoming but I would like to say that you sound a really lovely person and a loving owner and your boy is Gorgeous. I really feel for you and its obvious to me that if you could take him you would . I am hoping and praying for you that you find a perfect home for him soon.


----------

